# Leopard Gecko keeps missing food!



## orkmangeo (Sep 5, 2008)

My leo keeps missing its food while trying to eat and I haven't successfully seen it catch anything lately, not even a waxworm. So could there be something wrong?


----------



## MofuTofu (Mar 22, 2011)

is he/she an enigma by any chance? o-o


----------



## orkmangeo (Sep 5, 2008)

nahh just an ordinary leo


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Get him some glasses lol

On a serious note, Stick them in the fridge for about 10 mins, slows them down heaps and they cant move as fast. much easier for him to catch. But if is missing mealworms on the other hand, they hardly move fast do they.

Possibly a problem with his eyes? If he/she is blind in one eye it will throw his perception out completely. Try take notice if he always goes to the same side when he misses, ie, his head always hits left or right of his target. If it does then its possibly an eye problem. Might want checking.

Cover one of your eyes and try pick something up, with most people when they do that they will miss their target by an inch or so, unless they concentrate really hard.

If he does it when your holding his food still for him then I would definatly get his eyes checked if only to rule out any infection.


----------



## Braz (Feb 10, 2011)

My leo does exactly the same. Even a mealworm in a dish he misses by quite a way. When he sneaks up on a cricket the tail starts going when hes nowhere near it. Gets there eventually but quite frustrating to watch.:sad:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

has s/he ever injured her/his eye does he/she ever have just one eye closed an if so which one


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

agree with above.

Put the mealies and wax worms in escape proof dishes. (not together as the mealies will eat the wax worms. that way if it misses one it will get the one next door.
Its possibly a bad shed which has left the eye misted or for some other reason the lizard is blind in one eye.


----------



## orkmangeo (Sep 5, 2008)

From what i've seen it doesn't look like she has a problem with her eyes but i'll give putting her food in the fridge and and see if that helps


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

How old is the Leo? Many babies / juveniles have a poor aim and get better at it as they get older - one reason why loose substrates are not recommended for babies and juvies. Even some adults will have a few probs with their aim. As long as the Leo is (eventually) getting enough food and you are sure there is nothing actually affecting the eyes then that is the way the Leo is. I would not use any loose substrate for it. Many Leos can be trained to take food directly from feeding forceps if they have eyesight problems.


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

one of my females is a terrible shot aswell
but she loves being hand fed so i just put a load in my hand and she picks them out


----------

